# My Floating Torches



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I made these last yr ,hoping to use them this yr for my reaper by the river scene.
4 torches








top of one








bottom








Even though you won't see the little embellishments I did it anyways.
They will be anchored somewhat and secured together with small chains attached to the raft i hope to finish this yr also.
and yes I tested them in my sink and they do float.woohoo


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

those are pretty cooll!
can't wait to see em out in the water!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It is water and NOT patroleum, right?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I really like those!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> It is water and NOT patroleum, right?


What?
okay i don't get it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It make ater look nice. 

It make patroleum go BOOM!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i like it but lilly i have a question - with the currant of the river will they fall over


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

No the stronger current is in the middle of the river and they won't be out that far.
It's not deep to begin with, maybe thigh high when water is low and prob knee high or lower where I will have them.
I will test them out there once it warms up.


----------

